# Leatt DBX 3.0 Enduro V2 Helmet - wasup?



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

I love the looks and design of the new lid. Have several questions, anyone help me out? I've emailed them so may be able to answer these myself, but in my experience they aren't super responsive. Perhaps one of their employees trolls the boards....!?

https://www.leatt.com/shop/helmet-dbx-3-0-enduro-v2-brushed.html

Five new enduro-ready helmets with removable chinbars - Mtbr.com

1. Any idea on availability? MTBR article says they had hoped March of this year. But no dice so far...

2. I am wondering if they've tested this lid to the ASTM 1952-15 DH test. If so...why did it fail? If not, why didn't they test it? Did they expect it to fail? Just curious...

3. What is Leatt's crash replacement policy, if they have one? Cannot locate with the best of my google-fu.


----------



## RancidSLP (Nov 6, 2008)

I called them and they said September for release and that there are already lots of pre-orders. I don't know the other stuff.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

RancidSLP said:


> I called them and they said September for release and that there are already lots of pre-orders. I don't know the other stuff.


Nice!

I got word back from them and heard September as well.

Their crash replacement policy is 35% off a new helmet.

Still trying to dig on the -15 standard.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vegasR6 (Oct 15, 2015)

anyone tried one of these yet?


----------



## BikeSkiDrink (Jul 13, 2015)

I have one and absolutely love it. I generally like the fit of Giro helmets and the fit on the leatt is very similar but seems to have a ton of adjustability. I used the removable chin guard in a local Enduro recently and it was quite nice to have the extra protection when needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vegasR6 (Oct 15, 2015)

Just placed my order with CRC. Woot!


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah i love my dbx3 enduro helmet. fits well and very light.


----------



## vegasR6 (Oct 15, 2015)

finally got to wear my Leatt this weekend and I have to say it feels like a definite step up from my Bell Super 2R. Not sure if its any lighter or better ventilated but the fit and comfort are a definite improvement.


----------



## Lithified (Apr 14, 2007)

Awesome to see these out in the wild. I'm going to wait until the new Bell Super DH starts shipping and will be upgrading from my Super 2R to one of these this winter. Not quite decided yet.

How's the day to day use of the chin bar going for you guys? Relatively easy to pop on and off? Is it easy to stow on packs? Bar looks bulkier than the Super 2R.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmespun (Nov 20, 2015)

The chin bar is similar in size to the Super 2R. I find the Leatt easier to get on and off.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Can anyone compare this to the Bell Super 3? Fit, venting, coverage, sweat management, comfort, etc. anything really.
Impossible to find locally but perhaps someone has tried both?


----------



## Holmespun (Nov 20, 2015)

I have both in a large, and the Leatt is a little bigger, in fact a little too big for me. Otherwise, I like the design and feel better. I’ll probably sell the large and get a medium.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I ordered one and sent it back. The fit of the half shelf was pretty good, but the chin bar sticks out too far and feels a bit flimsy. I ordered the blue/yellow one, and just the fit and finish didn't feel all that great compared to other helmets at the same price point. The visor is also pretty long, so it looks a bit weird and I'd probably have to tip it up to have the same visibility as other helmets.


----------



## vegasR6 (Oct 15, 2015)

skidad said:


> Can anyone compare this to the Bell Super 3? Fit, venting, coverage, sweat management, comfort, etc. anything really.
> Impossible to find locally but perhaps someone has tried both?


I cant speak to the 3R but I have the Super 2R that I've worn almost exclusively for the past 2 years. I only have one ride on the DBX thus far but for my head, the DBX is more comfortable. The chin bar seems as strong as the Bell. It does stick out a bit further but it didnt bother me at all. The Leatt also has what I'd like to call proper cheek pads whereas the Bell are much less prominent. Overall I feel like ventilation and temp are very similar but the cheek pads in the Leatt make more contact. These are just my initial impressions. I'll need more ride time to accurately compare.


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a Super 3r that took a solid hit this weekend. My head is about 59cm with a tall crown. I wear a medium in the Bell with the adjustment all the way open and it fits close to perfect. I've tried on some Giro XC helmets and find them to sit too high on my head (tall crown) where the Bell seem to fit "deeper".
In this thread, I've read that it fits like a Giro and runs large. Can anyone provide a fit comparison based on the info I've provided?


----------



## vegasR6 (Oct 15, 2015)

los36 said:


> Can anyone provide a fit comparison based on the info I've provided?


I can confirm that I came from a Bell Super 2R and the fit of the Leatt is far superior. To me it feels like the helmet fits deeper around my head than the Bell.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

vegasR6 said:


> I can confirm that I came from a Bell Super 2R and the fit of the Leatt is far superior. To me it feels like the helmet fits deeper around my head than the Bell.


Fit is completely a personal matter. For one person a perfect fit, another would be completely a bad fit.



los36 said:


> I have a Super 3r that took a solid hit this weekend. My head is about 59cm with a tall crown. I wear a medium in the Bell with the adjustment all the way open and it fits close to perfect. I've tried on some Giro XC helmets and find them to sit too high on my head (tall crown) where the Bell seem to fit "deeper".
> In this thread, I've read that it fits like a Giro and runs large. Can anyone provide a fit comparison based on the info I've provided?


I just got my DBX 3.0 medium today and it does not fit well. I current have a budget 10 year old Bell helmet (54-61cm sizing). My head measures 58cm, but I tend to fit larger sizes....even though the Leatt sizing chart says 55-59cm. Think my head might be rounder - there is some pressure on the temples, but more important, I can not get the top of the helmet to sit flush on top of my head. Meaning the turbines and lining are useless to me. Again may the helmet is shaped more for egg/oval shaped vs. a round head like mine.

Finally, I have a rather prominent jawline and wide checks, and the chinbar fits TOO tight for me as well.

Now I'm debating if I should exchange for size large, or maybe look at another convertible helmet. I really like the turbine (MIPS+) tech and willing to pay a premium.

Not going to go with Bell or Giro b/c of the firearms affiliation. I kind of wish Kali made a convertible.

But end of the day the a helmet's got to fit - otherwise all benefits go out the window. Honestly, I wished I went to the store vs. buying online for this one.


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jan 1, 2016)

*Leatt DBX 3.0 Enduro Helmet Failure*

In less then 9 months of use, my Leatt DBX 3.0 Enduro Helmet has failed at the chinbar attachment points. I haven't crashed in the helmet, just put the chin bar on a few times.

With a new version coming that changes the anchor point, it disappoints me that Leatt seems to have acknowledged the issue through a redesign, but was not proactive nor accommodating around this defect with existing customers.

Needless to say, my faith in Leatt has diminished and I will not be getting a new helmet even under warranty coverage.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

My leatt DBX lasted 5 rides. Then one of the chin bar attachments snapped off when i was removing the chin. Given how easily it broke (as that the attachment tab is literally just glued on) I would NEVER trust this chin bar to do anything more than knock my teeth out in a crash. Too bad too because i really liked the fit and ventilation. Back to my trusty (but uncomfortable) super 2R.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I've got one, but have only used it as a trail helmet and have never used the chin guard.

This thread makes me want to toss the chin guard in the trash


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jan 1, 2016)

I forgot about the glue part! I have also been skeptical of these two tabs that are all that secure the chin bar to the helmet. One of which is glued and screwed. How that is supposed to stop any impact is beyond me and it almost seems like the chin bar was an afterthought.

So, yup, into the bin the chin bar goes. In fact, the whole helmet goes into the bin from what I am seeing with the chin bar "engineering." I'm not putting my safety and well-being into this helmet anymore.

Like martinizer, I'm going back to an old faithful









*Edit - I was curious to how secure that point was screwed and glued. I barley tugged on it and it fell off. The bracket doesn't even have glue on it, just the chin bar. So, all that was holding it on was the small screw post.


----------



## martinizer (May 2, 2011)

Yep that looks just like mine. Today I purchased a Bell Super DH. It’s a little bit heavier, but way more comfortable, the straps actually fit, and I know it’s not going to fall apart in my hands.


----------



## phuchmileif (Aug 10, 2016)

Meh. It's a silly market aimed at people who want to ride up a hill in a trail lid, then down in a DH helmet. Just pick one. You can get a nice trail helmet for $100 or less, and a good-enough full-face for about the same. Or a good one for 100-200.

Compared to, what, 300 or more for these Leatt helmets? I love Leatt but I also love common sense.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> Meh. It's a silly market aimed at people who want to ride up a hill in a trail lid, then down in a DH helmet. Just pick one. You can get a nice trail helmet for $100 or less, and a good-enough full-face for about the same. Or a good one for 100-200.
> 
> Compared to, what, 300 or more for these Leatt helmets? I love Leatt but I also love common sense.


Common sense is protecting your face on the way down and not dying of heat exhaustion on the climb up.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Anyone can comment on sizing please? Want to buy dbx 3.0 enduro v2 helmet, my head is 55cm. Should I get S or M size? My head size puts me in-between - S may come too snag and M too loose...


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I have a Lg and I wear a 7 3/4" hat so 61 cm melon here.

I would say that I feel like I have plenty of room to upsize in the helmet if I needed it (and you have to factor in hair - I have a shaved head - and heat expansion).

I think a Medium would be the ticket but if possible you might want to order a S and M and just return the one that fits the best before using it on the trail.

In my experience this helmet fits true to listed size.

Not a definitive answer but hopefully helpful.


----------

